

Metasploit for Pentesters – VIDEOS for FREE - openbsddesktop
http://www.securitytube-training.com/online-courses/securitytube-metasploit-framework-expert/index.html
Don&#x27;t forget to donate:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openbsdfoundation.org&#x2F;campaign2014.html<p>Thanks!
======
openbsddesktop
Don't forget to donate:

[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2014.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2014.html)

Thanks!

